
Russian prime minister and government resign after Putin speech - ig0r0
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/russian-prime-minister-and-government-resign-after-putin-speech/ar-BBYYS9a
======
api
PSA: "government resigns" in a Parliamentary system does not mean what it
sounds like it means to an American.

~~~
ascii2324
Okay, I'm American. What does it mean in the context of a parliamentary
system?

------
ig0r0
"Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev said on Wednesday that his government
was resigning to give President Vladimir Putin room to carry out the changes
he wants to make to the constitution. "

------
brianbreslin
Does this let Putin keep a hold on power after 2024?

